# Wire-wrapping Ferrule's onto Tool Handles?



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Over the years I have picked up a few small hand tools that have been wire wrapped for the "Ferrule".
Does anyone know how this is done? and what tools I may need to have.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good Idea David


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I would drill a very small hole (appropriate to the wire size) near the tools end of the handle. Epoxy the end of the wire into the hole. Carefully wrap the wire around the handle keeping it under tension. Drill a second small hoe to insert the bitter end of the wire and again epoxy it into place. I don't think you need any special tools but you must ensure that you keep tension on the wire while wrapping it. The only spevial tool I could forsee is a tiny drill bit. Looking forward to seeing how others would do this.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

This is an interesting series of photos showing wrapping a knife handle. http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=613005
I imagine a similar technique could be used for tool handles.

I think Toolz suggestion of the drilled hole for the wire would be fine for the start, but I don't think you'd be able to get the end into another hole and maintain any kind of tension on it (unless maybe you could pull it all the way through). I think the wedge approach in the knife handle method would work well and if the wedge was matched from the same source of wood it would be almost invisible. The wedge has the added benefit of expanding the handle slightly and tightening up the wire as it does so.

I do wonder if this kind of old tool ferule was done by putting the wood into a state of compression in a tapered vise to crush the fibers, then wrapped, then exposed to some water or high humidity to get it to swell and tighten up.

I hope someone has a more definite answer than my ruminations, because I'd like to know how it is really done.

Does your sample tool offer any clues? How are the ends terminated?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

My mother in law showed me how some years ago. Her technique is actualy a sailor's method for keeping the ends of ropes from fraying after being cut to length but works with wire as well.
Startuing at the blade end, lay a loop of wire up the handle, to just above where you want the wrap to end.
Then leaving enough of the end of the wire out by the blade, start your wrapping, working your way up toward the top of the loop.
When your have the area wrapped, cut the wire with a fai amount left. Then tuck the new end into the loop, and grab the orriginal end with pliars and pull.
Now the 'new' end is under the wrap and you'll have tension on the wrap.
Then trim the orriginal end so it's not going to bite.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

David,
It took me a while to find it, but here is something that might do.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43456,59452&p=59452


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

As it says in the Lee Valley ad, this is called "whipping". racerglen and Lee Valley use two different methods for the same result. I've done it both ways but prefer racerglen's method. And you can do it with pliers (I do), which you probably already have…though this might be more predictable.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I just use brass tubing for ferrules. I would think the wire would take more time, but if it's the style you like then go for it.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

racerglen, thanks that is pretty cool. I think I follow what you are saying. I'll have to give this a try to make sure.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone.. thanks for the input. I am looking for that particular look. I also use brass tubing for Ferrules .. another good one to use are brass 30-30 or large caliber rifle catridges, just cut them to length they work great.
I've seen the tool MrWoody suggested at Lee Valley but it's not the result I wanted.
It looks like they did drill a small hole to start as Toolz suggested but the other end almost looks like it's soldered. The only problem I have with that is it would burn the wood because I don't think regular solder would hold it and with Silver Solder (which is very strong) you have to use a torch.
I was just hoping that someone had done this before or knew how it was done.
The idea racerglen suggested about pulling it through the loop works great if you are using string but not for wire. I am familiar with that method.
Any other input would be appreciated.
Thanks to EVERYONE!


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

SWIRT.. I just had a look at the link you gave me and that's almost what it looks like has been done but not the finish end of the wire (the way he finished it is not the same)??


----------



## DWolfer (Nov 8, 2014)

I am very disappointed that the answer to this question has not been forthcoming. I finally found a question that has not been successfully answered anywhere on the internet. Bummer. I was really looking forward to learning how to do this. OH WELL!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I am very disappointed that the answer to this question has not been forthcoming. I finally found a question that has not been successfully answered anywhere on the internet. Bummer. I was really looking forward to learning how to do this. OH WELL!
> 
> - DWolfer


1. This post is from 2010. You've been on here for 55 Days and this is your only Post.

2. "Not answered anywhere on the Internet" I just Googled it and got more answers than I could handle in a day including Tutorials.

3. Give Google a try you might "learn how to do this". Instead of going on a "Bummer".

Happy Hunting!


----------



## MikeNap (Dec 15, 2014)

Racerglen's suggestion is the same technique used if you wrap fishing pole guides. I think a lot of the success depends on the gauge of the wire used.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Saw a gentleman do this 40 years ago, so I'm not sure I remember everything. As I remember, he put the handle to wrap in the oven for some time at low heat. He then started at the bottom with the wire in a small hole and the other end in a vice and wrapped it as high as he was going, using both hands to keep it tensioned. After wrapping he rubbed rosin on the wire and using a large soldering iron he melted silver solder onto the soldering iron and touched the head of the iron to the wire. The rosin pulled the solder off the iron and bound the wire. Never tried this myself and my memory isn't as good as it once was, but I think this was how he did it.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> Racerglen s suggestion is the same technique used if you wrap fishing pole guides. I think a lot of the success depends on the gauge of the wire used.
> 
> - MikeNap


It's also how you tie gut (or fishing line these days) frets onto a saz, lute, baroque viol, etc.


----------



## Buckeyes85 (Oct 11, 2013)

Reminds me of the whipping on persimmon golf clubs. here is a video showing how to do it.


----------



## Queertisnal (12 mo ago)

For the longest time I wondered if this ever got answered.

Heres a video of a gent that realized an old wire tension wrap design while he was homesteading.

The principle works on using a rod with a hole in it to hold the wire at tension and a long body section to pull the wrapped wire into final position at which point you just clip it.

It reminds of whip stitching, but high tension leverage like this makes it permanent without using epoxy or adhesive.


----------

